#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Recycle Bin >  >  Mechanics of materials by B C Punmia

## rakesh24

please some one post , Mechanics of materials by B C Punmia book





  Similar Threads: Soil Mechanics b.c, punmia Strength of materials by s.ramamurtham or mechanics of materials by b.c.punmia soil mechanics by bc punmia Where can i get a softcopy of Soil mechanics by bc punmia Mechanics of materials by dr. b.c. punmia arun kumar . jain

----------


## eshwar482

sir any one having vibrations by Grover please post

----------


## arunvk83

thaaaaaaaaaaaank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## piyush138090

where is book there is no display of concerned link or web page

----------


## jass_b

not the complete book but most of it is here

----------


## Pkg1234

Please provide me material science by op khanna

----------


## lilyjoin

> Please provide me material science by op khanna


you can try Google Books for it

----------


## falcon43

thanks this book

----------


## Avi_Nash22

Where did u got this book... I'm looking for the ebook of mechanics of materials by bc punmia, arun Kumar join and Ashow Kumar jain
Anyonthe mail Me the book avi1the1nash[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## zigzagbigbag

please send me mos by punmia at yogesh.kumbhar88[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------

